# Slim/Plasma/LCD/LED T.V. in 20,000 INR



## power_8383 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hello guys. 

I'm in the dilemma of which T.V. to buy ? 
I want to buy a good flat T.V. or LCD T.V. in 20,000 INR, but looking for the minimum screen size of 29 or 32 inch. (I know I wont get a LCD/LED in this budget.) 

Will you please suggest me some good models ?

How is THIS or THIS ?


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 25, 2011)

i read in TOI 1-2 days ago there was an offer in BIG BAZAAR outlets ..they are offering Sansui 32 inch LCD in just 19000 which costs 24000/- as Republic day offer..Check out BIG BAZAAR in ur area


----------



## power_8383 (Jan 25, 2011)

But I've read many reviews which highly recommend not to buy electronics items from Big Bazaar.


----------

